# Water in cannula. Do I need to worry?



## curlygirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi
I have just been in the shower and, for the first time since I got my pump I forgot to put a shower clip on my cannula. I did not notice until after I had been in the shower for a bit. The cannula, due to where I had tried to squeeze it in, was 'upright' so the little plastic tube was pointing upwards with the shower water falling directly in to it.
Is this something I need to worry on or is it likely to be ok. Any advice appreciated.
Thanks. Curlygirl


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2018)

I rarely remember to bung a clip on, in the first place.  In the second place I challenge you to get water into that tube , under a running shower and even if you did it wouldn't get into the cannula itself which is so fine, you can't get the finest of fine fishing line down it - my husband and son in law spent many frustrating hours one day trying to get fishing line into a piece of pump tubing with the ends cut off - they use some sort of tubing over the line when carp fishing and Pete wondered if he could 'recycle' my used pump tubing and save himself some dosh LOL

In the third place, it's clean water I would hope and although not sterile, a teeny little drop of it in our interstitial fluid  could surely do no harm at all?

I suppose you might 'miss' getting what? 0.2u of your bolus or basal? - and thereby be a fraction short of it and run a gnat's whisker higher for an hour?  - not worth worrying about anyway!


----------



## curlygirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks for replying trophywench. You have made me feel less stressed about it.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 4, 2018)

I never put a plug on my cannula in the shower.  I do if I have a bath.  As TW says it would be a minuscule amount that might haev got into your cannula and it is only giong into interstitial bit of you.
So in short, no it does not matter.


----------



## Radders (Feb 4, 2018)

I only use the clips when I’m swimming. That was what my pump trainer advised.


----------



## curlygirl (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for replying sb2015 and radders. I think it was because it is the first time I forgot to do it that I was stressed. I appreciate your replies.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 5, 2018)

We usually do use the caps for baths and showers, but on the odd occasion that we have forgotten, no harm has been done, so I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## curlygirl (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks Sally71. It sounds as though it should be ok. I will still use the shower clip but will not stress as much if I do forget again. I really appreciate the reassuring reply.


----------

